# GAME THREAD: Rockets vs Nuggets



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets handed it to the Nuggets in the preseason, but the Nuggets played well against the Spurs tonight. Camby had a huge game, I don't see him being a factor tomorrow. If we can put Adrian Griffin on Carmelo he can be tied down, not sure if Griffin is healthy yet though. Rockets should pull this one out, nice and rested after a strong pre season finish. We can go top of the midwest with a victory!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I heard the game is going to be sold ot tonight. Are you going? I wish i were going so i can see the presentation of the championship banners.(comets)


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Yao Ming will have a 25-12 night if Camby is guarding him. If they rotates Camby with Nene, which I think they will, Ming will get 20-10.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah, Dawson is thrilled with the sell out crowd of 18,500 tonight. Ironically enough, someone in the Raptors forum was complaining about a low turnout in last night's Raptors game -- only *sigh* 18,000.

No, I won't be going any games in October or November, but as soon as December starts I will be attending atleast 1 game every 2 weeks, probably more.

Really hope Yao gets off to a great start.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I thought Griffin was on the IL?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Skita with 10 off the bench tonight.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man I am loving Yao. He is terriffic.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Cuttino Mobley is going to share the basketball like that, whoa the Rockets are going to be good on offense. A lot more ball movement and body movement. Looking good.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Because of foul trouble, Yao only played 20 minutes this game. He still managed 19 points and 3 blocks. The Rockets looked really good, but their first real test will be next tuesday when they play New Jersey.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Because of foul trouble, Yao only played 20 minutes this game. He still managed 19 points and 3 blocks. The Rockets looked really good, but their first real test will be next tuesday when they play New Jersey.


Those 2 blocks Yao had on Carmelo Anthony were awsome. 

I liked the way Jim Jackson played too. Solid game by him.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

What about Marv Albert and the other announcer hating on each other at the end of the game, it was funny but things sounded pretty intense from the commentators side.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> What about Marv Albert and the other announcer hating on each other at the end of the game, it was funny but things sounded pretty intense from the commentators side.




Did you guys catch the clip when JVG didnt shake one of those guys hand? That was funny!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They play that not-liking each other stuff up, for sure.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

*About Yao's fouls.*

Yao and Cato need to study tapes of Duncan and D-Rob teaming up to play Twin Tower defense.

Yao doesn't have the quickest reactions, footwork or leaping ability. He needs to take better care in deciding which shots to block and how to go after them. A couple of Yao's fouls were ones where he got beat from a few feet out and he fouled over the back when he tried to recover. It seemed unnecessary given that Cato was already guarding the basket. In fact, I think on at least 2 Yao fouls, both players were jumping to block the ball.

On the old Spurs, either D-Rob or TD used to come out to challenge guys at about 10-15 feet out and if the opponent tried to drive, either TD or D-Rob would funnel the drive into the other shot-blocker in position guarding the basket. In effect, the Spurs would use two tiers of shot-blockers and both were almost always in the right position to block shots cleanly. Both also knew which shots not to go after, which Yao hasn't learned yet.

If Cato and Yao can learn that kind of teamwork and mutual trust, Yao can stay out of foul trouble, Cato becomes an enforcer, and the entire Rockets defense can potentially become as good as the old Spurs' D.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, Shaq and Kobe. Now, Czar and JVG. What's the league coming to?


----------

